# Crawlers



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Anyone rock crawl? 
The following are some pics of some pretty awsome rock crawlers, just in case someone has no idea what I am talking about...

JasonInAgusta's "IT"









John "RCWizard" Boyer's custom everything truck









(I think) Rbgerrish's custom TLT









*edit thanks hank for movin it


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I've always been interested in doing something like that but no one around here does it. I'm going to move this to the Off-road forum as I think the only way to find out how many are interested is to have in a place where they will most likely see it. If there is enough interest I can create a forum for it.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I think bringing back the general "monster truck" forum would be better (thats assuming that you decide to do it).

I'll post pics of my TLT as soon as I finish it


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Bumpity...

'mon guys, there has to be some crawlers in here...

I *should* have some pics of my TLT tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

And about time! We are waiting...

I am bogged down with life to get much done on my TLT project. Just sold off mu clod crawler as my kid also sold his and I had nobody to crawl with. 

Decided I had to start from scratch on a chassis for the TLT. It will have 10" wheelbase to be scale to a 1:10 Pede body, Pede tranny w/ sliders. Haven't decided on tires yet. The stock ones look pretty good but they don't offer a lot of center clearance.


----------



## Unruely (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes, I love to crawl with my trucks, here are some pics of a few of them. I have several more under construction and another 1 or 2 I didn’t have pics handy for….



Clod on home built chassis:





















Clod with gecko 2 chassis:





















X Factor with 24.7 pro:





















Clod “Caged Fury:





















The Bladerunner Clod: 





















Clod project "The White Tiger”























Martin


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Great collection Martin! Thanx for sharing. I remember the BladeRunner form either Clodtalk or RCMT. That White Tiger should be awesome. Is that aluminum in a beadblasted form?


----------



## Unruely (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes, it is 3/16" aluminum then finished with a sandblaster..


----------



## wayneny (Apr 25, 2004)

on the caged fury what tire's & wheel's are those?


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

look like IMEX "duallys"


----------



## Unruely (Aug 3, 2002)

Yes, they are Imex duallies on narrowed Clod wheels.

Martin


----------

